# Revolution applicator pump and different angle heads



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi iv been given a revolution applicator pump and just brought a new nozzle and I am wondering if anyone has used or if you can use any other brand angle heads for it. I just brought a standard 4 inch direct flusher from Canada and was hoping it will fit as I want to use it to finish coat my internals corners in 1 step they said it will fit any 1 inch ball heads any info would be great or other ideas for finish coating with the pump


----------

